

Anyone knows what is happening with the Diaspora guys? - kinkora

I was reading an article about why a particular website was moving away from the Facebook Platform (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2549468) which got me thinking about the Diaspora guys (https://joindiaspora.com/).<p>The two biggest issues for me about Facebook and what keeps me from using them as ubiquitously as Google is:-<p>(a) I have no control over what happens when I upload stuff (pictures, status updates, notes, etc) to Facebook.<p>(b) The lack of ability to separate my family, friends and work social circles.<p>These 2 issues of mine with Facebook is apparently addressed by Diaspora which i signed up for an invite as soon as they announced themselves in April 2010. Fast forward a year later, i've yet to hear any updates from them.<p>So, has anyone heard anything?
======
robertskmiles
I have an account on joindiaspora.com, but last time I checked (perhaps a
month ago, before what you would probably call finals) their login page was
broken. The only way I could log in was through the password reset feature,
which got old pretty fast. If they've fixed that I can send you an invite.

Edit: It's pretty good by the way, I would use it all the time if I could log
in.

Edit2: I just checked and they fixed their login process, so if you give me an
email address I can invite you.

~~~
kinkora
That will be awesome! I'll love to see how far they have gone.

Anyway i can contact you without posting my email add here?

~~~
robertskmiles
I'm pretty new to HN; I don't know if there's a PM feature but I don't see
one. If you have a reddit account you can PM me there, same username.

------
dstein
Pretty much everyone who's done a startup could accuractly predict what would
happen to Diaspora. They were a bunch of young guys who hadn't been in the
real world long enough to know they were up against. Funny enough, if they
hadn't received any attention at all, and grew organically they might've had a
chance with an open source platform. But as a tech blogger's wet dream they
were doomed from the beginning.

------
benologist
Looks like they're still going at it:

<https://github.com/diaspora>

~~~
kinkora
yea, i saw the github repository and even though they relatively active there,
they have gone unusually quiet so was just wondering how their progress has
been so far. 1 year in the tech industry is a fairly long time. :)

------
nametoremember
You can do (b) on Facebook.

------
metaprinter
I got a t-shirt...

